# PopSugar Must Have 2016 Resort Box *SPOILERS*



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 8, 2016)

Per MSA, the resort box will be launching soon!  The theme is travel-inspired favorites, and it will be $100.  Launch date is still TBD.


----------



## jennifer31777 (Jan 8, 2016)

I told myself no more SE boxes without a spoiler.

I need to remind myself I was VERY VERY disappointed in all special edition boxes this year-Today, Fall, Holiday for Her, etc. Some things i haven't opened, they are still wrapped in tissue paper. I never go above $100. I need to start swapping, instead of letting things sit

I also just ordered the Target box, but I already know I'll love it based on the spoiler.

I'm always traveling, so this is kinda tempting to pull the trigger without a spoiler.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jan 14, 2016)

I would also need to see a good spoiler to get this one.  I don't travel much (I'm such a homebody!), so it's a little risky for me.  Also, I'm not thrilled with PopSugar's customer service right now.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jan 14, 2016)

I think I need a spoiler 1st....but I am intrigued.  It only needs the word "travel" and my ears perk up.


----------



## lloronita (Feb 11, 2016)

I just got an email with the offer to preorder this box---couldn't resist.


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 11, 2016)

I pre-ordered ! For me, some boxes are better than others but I always feel that I at least get my $100 worth. I'm really hoping for a fabulous sarong like the Mara Hoffman one from the RZ box &amp; of course A great piece of jewelry - I loved the turquoise necklace from last year &amp; the stack bracelet set from a couple resort boxes ago-- good things are coming our way ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Feb 11, 2016)

I logged into my account but it doesn't let me pre-order the box.  Was there a special link?

EDIT - I was able to use the MSA link to pre-order (I still haven't received the email about this).


----------



## Shauna999 (Feb 11, 2016)

MET said:


> I logged into my account but it doesn't let me pre-order the box. Was there a special link?
> 
> EDIT - I was able to use the MSA link to pre-order (I still haven't received the email about this).


Yes, there was a link in the email that took me to a pre order log in page -- glad you were able to get in through the MSA link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 11, 2016)

I ordered. But would have been nice to have the items this weekend - heading to tropical weather for Pres Day weekend.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 12, 2016)

The resort boxes don't really do it for me. I've been able to trade for any items I really wanted from past boxes and without a spoiler that I know will work for me, I'm going to hold off.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm holding off because of the price and my no buy (have been known to break my no buy before for subs but not this time :lol: , trying to stay strong)

Excited to see what you all will get though!


----------



## jennifer31777 (Feb 14, 2016)

I travel all the time so I'm really torn

I'm going to do something I've never done, wait for a spoiler. I've always pulled the trigger asap every time since day 1. 2015 was a huge disappointment, so I'm being cautious. With my luck, I'll hate the spoiler, pass on it then when the other items are revealed regret it.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 23, 2016)

I am considering this box for the first time.  Really torn without a spoiler, though, and I doubt we'll get one prior to it selling out.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 23, 2016)

I just got the email that it's available for purchase $100 but I don't want to get it without a spoiler


----------



## girlnamedpete (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for posting:  

"The perfect escape starts with our Special Edition Resort box. Filled with lush sun-ready essentials, get ready to create lasting vacation memories in style."

That blurb confirmed I will pass on this one.  The line "Filled with lush sun-ready essentials"  sealed the deal.  I love travel stuff but have no plans for a beach style vacation this year and living in S Cal I have about all the "sun-ready" stuff I need.  If I see anything I MUST have I can always get it on ebay after the furor dies down.   I have been stashing money for my London trip in the Fall so I know this is the right move for me.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 23, 2016)

I caved. I love resort themed anything. I hope it's good!! I stopped subbing to Popsugar a year ago for RZ and I feel that was a wise choice.


----------



## OrangeCatLady (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm still quite new to Popsugar, but I'm probably going to pass on this. I didn't really like anything in last year's resort box, and while the year before was better I can think of things I'd rather spend $100 on for traveling.


----------



## jenny1973 (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe there is an instant camera (like the new up to date polaroid) in the box, since it says something about creating lasting vacation memories!  That would be a nice surprise?


----------



## aihutch (Feb 24, 2016)

It's sold out. I wasn't going to get this one (didn't like the Holiday box), but was curious to see how fast it would go. I'm surprised it sold out so fast since it looked like people were holding out for spoilers. Didn't they have to release a spoiler last year because the box didn't sell out? I hope they have really nice items in there for those of you that did get it!


----------



## MET (Feb 24, 2016)

aihutch said:


> aihutch, on 24 Feb 2016 - 6:37 PM, said:It's sold out. I wasn't going to get this one (didn't like the Holiday box), but was curious to see how fast it would go. I'm surprised it sold out so fast since it looked like people were holding out for spoilers. Didn't they have to release a spoiler last year because the box didn't sell out? I hope they have really nice items in there for those of you that did get it!


This year they offered the pre-sale and I think that a lot of people (myself included) purchased them at that time.  Frankly I should have skipped after the Winter LE but as usual I let myself get pulled in.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Feb 24, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> Maybe there is an instant camera (like the new up to date polaroid) in the box, since it says something about creating lasting vacation memories!  That would be a nice surprise?


I was in Paris earlier this month and wanted a little polaroid camera for journaling purposes, it would have been a great vacation addition. But we're only about 30 minutes from Santa Cruz and spend a lot of time there during the summer, I would still get a lot of use out of a polaroid camera (not to mention that both of my daughters would absolutely love to play with one) and love any lush sunshine goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 28, 2016)

Do we know when this ships? I've been sick with my third cold since December, studying for an exam, have a massive transition happening with work, and no vacation in site. I'm excited about this one!


----------



## inimitable_d (Feb 28, 2016)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> Do we know when this ships? I've been sick with my third cold since December, studying for an exam, have a massive transition happening with work, and no vacation in site. I'm excited about this one!


They said it'll ship by March 15th, but I'm hoping sooner!


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 6, 2016)

I didn't order this one, but I'm excited to see what you ladies get. Some of my favorite past boxes were the resort ones.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 10, 2016)

I was just checking my Fed Ex account for my RZ BOS and saw shipping notice sent to FE from PS for the Resort Box on there, weight is 6.1 lbs.  Can't wait to see what is inside.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 10, 2016)

Eeek, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 10, 2016)

I just checked my FedEx tracker, and I have tracking for both the March box and the Resort!  Sadly I live on the east coast, and all the special edition boxes come from CA and take nearly a full two weeks to get to me, but at least it's on its way!  FedEx claims a delivery date of 3/19, and it's already in transit, so hopefully I'll get it by then!  So excited!!


----------



## MET (Mar 10, 2016)

Yay, I have both initiated too.  The resort box is currently scheduled for the 19th and hopefully that means someone will have spoilers by the end of next week.


----------



## Megan Rosini (Mar 14, 2016)

I can't believe we don't have spoilers yet!!! Mine says wont be delivered until 3/21 since I'm on the east coast


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 14, 2016)

I know!  I am ready for some spoilers.  Mine is sitting over in GA, but it says 03/19/2016 delivery date.  Crazy, I can drive over and pick it up tonight!!!! lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 14, 2016)

Mine comes Saturday (but I'm east coast).  Someone in Cali should have it soon, I would hope!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 14, 2016)

My box is in my state, so I'll either get it tomorrow or the next day! Woohoo!


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Mar 14, 2016)

omg no one got the box today?!  mine is IL making it's way to MA.  Someone had to get it today!!


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 14, 2016)

Shelly123 said:


> omg no one got the box today?!  mine is IL making it's way to MA.  Someone had to get it today!!


Haha. . I was checking this site for spoilers today as well.  Tomorrow. . . 

I think this is the longest I've ever gone without spoilers on a PS LE box.


----------



## MET (Mar 14, 2016)

Hopefully spoilers tomorrow ....  I don't know if the lack of spoilers from PS is a bad sign (that happened once before)


----------



## Megan Rosini (Mar 15, 2016)

Really hoping we see something today!


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hope we start seeing spoilers.  Mine is supposed to be here on Friday, but I think it will be here on Thursday. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 15, 2016)

I can't believe no one has this box yet, I haven't seen anything on FB or IG either. Crazy!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 15, 2016)

Really ... Nothing??? Someone has to get theirs today ... I have high hopes for this box..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Mar 15, 2016)

I swear we should be getting spoilers any minute now - unless the people who got theirs today don't take part in posting the online spoilers!  I can't believe we haven't heard a peep yet!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 15, 2016)

My box started moving Friday at 4:50 pm so I have NO IDEA where the California people are with spoilers.  Also it appears that grove city OH is just going to keep my box for the rest of my life.


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am in CA but my label has only just been created- no movement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Anne Keith Ford (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm in California and the label is created with no movement.  I'm wondering if they are shipping the boxes to Ca last so there isn't spoilers early and everyone gets their box close to the same day.


----------



## MET (Mar 15, 2016)

disneydreaming said:


> disneydreaming, on 15 Mar 2016 - 5:02 PM, said:I'm in California and the label is created with no movement.  I'm wondering if they are shipping the boxes to Ca last so there isn't spoilers early and everyone gets their box close to the same day.


Has to be - I'm on the East Coast and my delivery has moved up to this Friday but there is NO way we should be the 1st.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am in Alabama, my box is next door in GA.  Would be more quick for me to go there to pick it up. Delivery date was 03/19, now 03/18 but expect it to be here on Thursday.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 15, 2016)

Without a spoiler or two and now that we know the boxes are en route this is starting to make me a little crazy.  I went from "just bought the resort box March seems so far away"...to..."yay March is here my resort box will be coming soon...to...."my box is due on Saturday the 19th, why aren't there spoilers?"...now I checking online a couple times a day....  Today is March 15th.  Not sure why I expected them to hand deliver this to someone, open it at 8am this morning and have a picture online.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah I'm kind of paranoid bc this reminds me of the CFDA box, but I'm also telling myself that I wouldn't have minded that box for $100 sooooo...

Keeping my fingers crossed for good things--I love anything resort. Maybe some kind of new face or body product I haven't seen before, some great hair stuff--like sea salt spray...a beach tote...


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 15, 2016)

My preshipment info has been sent to local post office. I guess it will be here Thursday. Hope someone gets theirs tomorrow. This is the quickest it has ever moved from CA to me. Might be a box full of sand????


----------



## Chella (Mar 15, 2016)

So I guess mine shipped on the 10th. Estimated delivery date is the 21st, but it's only an hours drive away (I'm in NJ btw).

Here's hoping I receive it within the next two days. Insane to me that there hasn't been one spoiler.


----------



## MET (Mar 15, 2016)

nicepenguins said:


> nicepenguins, on 15 Mar 2016 - 8:01 PM, said:
> Yeah I'm kind of paranoid bc this reminds me of the CFDA box, but I'm also telling myself that I wouldn't have minded that box for $100 sooooo...
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for good things--I love anything resort. Maybe some kind of new face or body product I haven't seen before, some great hair stuff--like sea salt spray...a beach tote...


Yes, that's exactly what it reminds me of.  Almost like they were "ashamed" to send out spoilers. A so-so March box (IMO) also makes me a little jittery but hopefully I'm 100% wrong.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 15, 2016)

we could play a game of "how bad could it be?" like a fur bikini and five kinds of fake tanner. and a bunch of foil packets. lol


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 15, 2016)

Fur bikini. That is funny, but I hope it is not in the box.

I am still hoping for a polaroid camera to make lasting memories!!!


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok So no spoilers tonight. Shame on whoever is holding out on us!!!! Hopefully spoilers tomorrow. A girl can dream!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 16, 2016)

Gah! I was hoping there would be full spoilers by now. Mine was picked up today and it usually takes 2 - 3 days for it to arrive.


----------



## Anna Abel (Mar 16, 2016)

I live in Portland, Oregon and my box is due to arrive Friday.. It says it's in troutdale which is only like 40 minutes from me so hopefully it arrives sooner! Eek I can't wait any longer, it feels like it's been forever already! It's so odd how there are absolutely no spoilers anywhere..


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

NO UPDATES since mine entered my state on Monday at 4:48 pm.  I could have driven there and gotten it by 7pm!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

Someone on MSA forum asked FEDEX to hold so she could pickup today.  WE WILL HAVE SPOILERS!  REPEAT. WE WILL...


----------



## Megan Rosini (Mar 16, 2016)

The suspense.......LOL


----------



## Saiza (Mar 16, 2016)

She just said on MSA that they lost her box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It wasn't on the truck it was supposed to be on. I'm dying to see spoilers!!!


----------



## Saiza (Mar 16, 2016)

Someone else on MSA got their box! They'll post pics soon, she said it's amazing!


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

Saiza said:


> Saiza, on 16 Mar 2016 - 11:01 AM, said:She just said on MSA that they lost her box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It wasn't on the truck it was supposed to be on. I'm dying to see spoilers!!!


 It's a conspiracy between PS and FedEx


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

Saiza said:


> Someone else on MSA got their box! They'll post pics soon, she said it's amazing!


Refresh, refresh, refresh...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah, it will be on MSA first.  It seems to be that way nowadays.  I used to come here for info :/  But will check both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

I have multiple places on my browser open while I toggle back and forth between social media apps.  I don't care who posts first, I just want to know.  And then discuss with you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now that I get so few boxes, I find my box patience to be practically nonexistent.  I may have mentally wished for the woman on MSA to stop doing nice things for her family - DROP THE APPLE TURNOVERS AND GIVE US THE DIRT.  #priorities


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

LOL. Hilarious!! (but true)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm not holding my breath on that one. Thinking someone else will come through...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

Someone just called her rude for not posting so yeah, if that lead wasn't dead before it probably is now.  *headdesk*


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 16, 2016)

Spoilers please!!!!!! Argggg!!!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 16, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Someone just called her rude for not posting so yeah, if that lead wasn't dead before it probably is now. *headdesk*


Wow! People need to remember that it's no one's job to post these things and that they do them to be kind. I have kids and sometimes you're just MIA for a few hours.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 16, 2016)

Feeling like a stalker!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

nicepenguins said:


> Wow! People need to remember that it's no one's job to post these things and that they do them to be kind. I have kids and sometimes you're just MIA for a few hours.


Right!  I meant my comment as a joke (it does drive me nuts when people say they got it but don't have time to post more, but I get that people have jobs/kids/whatever, and I know that I'm a dork for being so impatient).  I don't think calling people names will make them post any faster.  If someone said that to me I'd probably test every item, take a nap, roll around in the box contents scrooge mcduck style, and make origami out of the tissue paper before posting again.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Mar 16, 2016)

I keep hitting "refresh" and I didn't even order the thing!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Right!  I meant my comment as a joke (it does drive me nuts when people say they got it but don't have time to post more, but I get that people have jobs/kids/whatever, and I know that I'm a dork for being so impatient).  I don't think calling people names will make them post any faster.  If someone said that to me I'd probably test every item, take a nap, roll around in the box contents scrooge mcduck style, and make origami out of the tissue paper before posting again.


LOL.  completely agree.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

Alright... who got their box and isn't making apple turnovers today????  Universe?


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok, so these comments are cracking me up before I start back to clinic!  Thank you all for smile you have put on my face, I needed that!  Hope some spoilers are here by the end of day.

Maybe whoever does have their box is using that camera that is in there!

*wishful thinking on my part about the camera*


----------



## Saiza (Mar 16, 2016)

I think she could have at least said what was in the box, like a fur bikini, visor, fanny pack, etc. lol I'm just dying to see it and I didn't order it either @girlnamedpete. I keep refreshing MSA hoping she'll post it soon.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

I can make something up if you like?  Mine won't be here until Friday - live on the farthest coast from shipping


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok, so I'm going to say that I got it.  And it's Amazing. And I'm not going to share anything more.  LOL

I've tried instagram, twitter, MSA, everywhere.  Looks like going to have to wait until tomorrow :/


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 16, 2016)

I keep refreshing this thread in between my meetings. Love all you gals... You seriously are making me lol! &amp; now I want a turnover  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

Hmmmm yes, that does sound good!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

If this doesn't scream "must have", I don't know what does.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

LMAO!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 16, 2016)

I just spit out the carrot I was eating from LMAO oh my that pic is great!


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 16, 2016)

I came back here and saw this thread had gone from 3 pages to 5 so was like YAY SPOILERS FINALLY but no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I saw that comment on MSA too-- I half wondered if she was making it up (I thought it was weird to share she got it, would tell us later, and then went into a lot of detail about why she couldn't share right then- it's like if you have time to explain why not tell us the goods? but I digress..) that she received it to stir up drama, but probably not. I guess I am too spoiler paranoid right now.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

who knows.  onto luxor. we have a mini spoiler (the for the smaller box).  can't be bothered with this. someone will post when they get their box.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 16, 2016)

OH I AM REALLY WANTING THAT BIKINI!!! HOPE IT IS IN THE BOX!!!

WHO THE HELL WOULD WEAR THAT?????

SORRY FOR THE ALL CAPS, WORKING IN A DIFFERENT SYSTEM NOW!


----------



## Kendra Presgraves (Mar 16, 2016)

nicepenguins said:


> Wow! People need to remember that it's no one's job to post these things and that they do them to be kind. I have kids and sometimes you're just MIA for a few hours.


I wasn't seriously calling her rude. It was supposed to be funny, as in Stephanie Tanner saying How Rude.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 16, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> OH I AM REALLY WANTING THAT BIKINI!!! HOPE IT IS IN THE BOX!!!
> 
> WHO THE HELL WOULD WEAR THAT?????
> 
> SORRY FOR THE ALL CAPS, WORKING IN A DIFFERENT SYSTEM NOW!


I think Kim Kardashian wore it for one of her 'photo-shoots" *eyeroll*...


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry about the double-post!

On a side note, I'm on pins and needles for spoilers for I box I didn't even order! I'm such a sub box addict...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

Stella A said:


> Sorry about the double-post!


It's been doing that all day, I keep hiding them.  [FYI @reija]


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

KendraP said:


> I wasn't seriously calling her rude. It was supposed to be funny, as in Stephanie Tanner saying How Rude.


I hope she reads it like that!  We need a Stephanie Tanner Voice font  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 16, 2016)

KendraP said:


> I wasn't seriously calling her rude. It was supposed to be funny, as in Stephanie Tanner saying How Rude.


I'm sorry--there was kind of a pileup on her and I thought that was inappropriate. I shouldn't have called out any single person.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

Not so sure about a pileup, more of an observation that it's not the usual approach to log onto a page and say how amazing something is and that you're in love with it and to take the time to tell everyone what you're doing without mentioning what it is that is so amazing.  It's just interesting.  Without even mentioning at minimum the hero item.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 16, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Not so sure about a pileup, more of an observation that it's not the usual approach to log onto a page and say how amazing something is and that you're in love with it and to take the time to tell everyone what you're doing without mentioning what it is that is so amazing.  It's just interesting.  Without even mentioning at minimum the hero item.


I meant on MSA, which is what I thought we were referring to. Anyway, I'm sorry for causing confusion and for being too critical. I agree that it's a shame if someone would go on there and say something was amazing when they hadn't received it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

You are a classy lady, @@nicepenguins, I know your comment came from a good place.  I apologize too, @, since I'm the one who brought up your comment in the first place.  I think we are all just passing the time while we wait (way too long) for spoilers and no one means to offend.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

Oh gotcha.  I would rather not know anyone has it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least I could hope it was still in transit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HAHA


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

and not want any dang apple turnovers!


----------



## Jill G (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi. I've been a member since 2013 but never really say anything and mainly come for spoilers and makeup reviews. Anyway, I wrote this today on MSA (I've been trading on there for a couple of years): "Ack! My box JUST showed up out of the blue - it was not due until Friday. I'll try to post pics soon but my son is playing on my phone while I finish up some apple turnovers for our trip to the park in a bit. It's AMAZING and I'm very happy". This took about 20 seconds to type out and then I got on with what I was in the middle of.

I was excited but in a hurry. But I at least wanted people to not worry about the box because it was a good one. So I made the turnovers that seemed to piss everyone off because if I have time to say my son had my phone and I was baking then I should have had the time to list the contents of the box. When I say I was in a hurry- I was trying to get stuff out of the oven, keep my 5 year old occupied, and get out the door to meet 3 other moms at the park for lunch.

I came back to MSA with details after we got home and was so surprised at what was said in the 3 hours I was gone. So I thought, well screw that I'll go to MUT since I always lurk on everyone else's reveal posts and give them the lowdown. Only it's much worse here- in a thread I'd never even posted on and don't know anyone. What the heck? I honestly can't believe what I read.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 16, 2016)

Saiza said:


> I think she could have at least said what was in the box, like a fur bikini, visor, fanny pack, etc. lol I'm just dying to see it and I didn't order it either @girlnamedpete. I keep refreshing MSA hoping she'll post it soon.


I must be getting old because a visor and fanny pack sounds pretty great! Not so sure about the fur bikini but I'd try to rock it.

It would be hilarious if someone with a lot of spare time posted a fake box opening with these items.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 16, 2016)

Jill G said:


> Hi. I've been a member since 2013 but never really say anything and mainly come for spoilers and makeup reviews. Anyway, I wrote this today on MSA (I've been trading on there for a couple of years): "Ack! My box JUST showed up out of the blue - it was not due until Friday. I'll try to post pics soon but my son is playing on my phone while I finish up some apple turnovers for our trip to the park in a bit. It's AMAZING and I'm very happy". This took about 20 seconds to type out and then I got on with what I was in the middle of.
> 
> I was excited but in a hurry. But I at least wanted people to not worry about the box because it was a good one. So I made the turnovers that seemed to piss everyone off because if I have time to say my son had my phone and I was baking then I should have had the time to list the contents of the box. When I say I was in a hurry- I was trying to get stuff out of the oven, keep my 5 year old occupied, and get out the door to meet 3 other moms at the park for lunch.
> 
> I came back to MSA with details after we got home and was so surprised at what was said in the 3 hours I was gone. So I thought, well screw that I'll go to MUT since I always lurk on everyone else's reveal posts and give them the lowdown. Only it's much worse here- in a thread I'd never even posted on and don't know anyone. What the heck? I honestly can't believe what I read.


Sorry you got your feelings hurt! Sounds like you have your hands full. Apple turnovers sound awesome as well as lunch at the park! Enjoy your day!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 16, 2016)

Jill G said:


> Hi. I've been a member since 2013 but never really say anything and mainly come for spoilers and makeup reviews. Anyway, I wrote this today on MSA (I've been trading on there for a couple of years): "Ack! My box JUST showed up out of the blue - it was not due until Friday. I'll try to post pics soon but my son is playing on my phone while I finish up some apple turnovers for our trip to the park in a bit. It's AMAZING and I'm very happy". This took about 20 seconds to type out and then I got on with what I was in the middle of.
> 
> I was excited but in a hurry. But I at least wanted people to not worry about the box because it was a good one. So I made the turnovers that seemed to piss everyone off because if I have time to say my son had my phone and I was baking then I should have had the time to list the contents of the box. When I say I was in a hurry- I was trying to get stuff out of the oven, keep my 5 year old occupied, and get out the door to meet 3 other moms at the park for lunch.
> 
> I came back to MSA with details after we got home and was so surprised at what was said in the 3 hours I was gone. So I thought, well screw that I'll go to MUT since I always lurk on everyone else's reveal posts and give them the lowdown. Only it's much worse here- in a thread I'd never even posted on and don't know anyone. What the heck? I honestly can't believe what I read.


JILL!!!!!!!   ETA: You know how PopSugar crazy we all are.  we about lose our minds.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 16, 2016)

Jill G said:


> Hi. I've been a member since 2013 but never really say anything and mainly come for spoilers and makeup reviews. Anyway, I wrote this today on MSA (I've been trading on there for a couple of years): "Ack! My box JUST showed up out of the blue - it was not due until Friday. I'll try to post pics soon but my son is playing on my phone while I finish up some apple turnovers for our trip to the park in a bit. It's AMAZING and I'm very happy". This took about 20 seconds to type out and then I got on with what I was in the middle of.
> 
> I was excited but in a hurry. But I at least wanted people to not worry about the box because it was a good one. So I made the turnovers that seemed to piss everyone off because if I have time to say my son had my phone and I was baking then I should have had the time to list the contents of the box. When I say I was in a hurry- I was trying to get stuff out of the oven, keep my 5 year old occupied, and get out the door to meet 3 other moms at the park for lunch.
> 
> I came back to MSA with details after we got home and was so surprised at what was said in the 3 hours I was gone. So I thought, well screw that I'll go to MUT since I always lurk on everyone else's reveal posts and give them the lowdown. Only it's much worse here- in a thread I'd never even posted on and don't know anyone. What the heck? I honestly can't believe what I read.


Hi there, welcome to MUT and thanks for posting and clarifying a bit more for us.

If the level of detail was posted in the MSA forum this thread here might not have gone a little off the way it has, we try to keep things very drama free here and if you personally feel offended, I'm sorry.

Since you don't spend a ton of time here interacting you should know we are very light hearted here and joke around a lot often at our own expenses, often about our inabilities to handle not knowing the box contents. I apologize if you were personally taken aback by it.  

We're super spoiler friendly here, and I know that you've mentioned in a previous thread on MSA that you were aiming to go spoiler free for this box and it looks like you truly were surprised.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks like it's a cliff hanger


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Mar 16, 2016)

My box isn't coming till the 21st!  Although I'm hoping sooner because its moving pretty quickly across the country to me.  Someone post spoilers!   Please!!!!!


----------



## northwest22 (Mar 16, 2016)

What in the world?! This is bizarre.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 16, 2016)

I think mine is supposed to be here tomorrow.  If so I will post pics but it would not be until after 6:00PM, unless I can get my son to take them for me, but I doubt that!

I am sad now!!!!!!!!!!!!! No spoilers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

Jill G said:


> Jill G, on 16 Mar 2016 - 3:53 PM, said:
> Hi. I've been a member since 2013 but never really say anything and mainly come for spoilers and makeup reviews. Anyway, I wrote this today on MSA (I've been trading on there for a couple of years): "Ack! My box JUST showed up out of the blue - it was not due until Friday. I'll try to post pics soon but my son is playing on my phone while I finish up some apple turnovers for our trip to the park in a bit. It's AMAZING and I'm very happy". This took about 20 seconds to type out and then I got on with what I was in the middle of.
> 
> I was excited but in a hurry. But I at least wanted people to not worry about the box because it was a good one. So I made the turnovers that seemed to piss everyone off because if I have time to say my son had my phone and I was baking then I should have had the time to list the contents of the box. When I say I was in a hurry- I was trying to get stuff out of the oven, keep my 5 year old occupied, and get out the door to meet 3 other moms at the park for lunch.
> ...


I'm sorry that your feelings were hurt.  I personally thought that the comments on here were mostly joking about a situation rather than a person and if I recall the "life happens" was also mentioned. The fur bikini joke started last night and personally very funny - as for the picture posted OMG!

Regardless, enjoy your box!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 16, 2016)

Im so sorry if your feelings were hurt @JillG. Everyone hear is super sweet &amp; I really think everyone was just joking around. We're all a little spoiler crazed. Please don't take offense, I know that no one would want you to take the words said to heart.


----------



## Kendra Presgraves (Mar 16, 2016)

Jill G said:


> Hi. I've been a member since 2013 but never really say anything and mainly come for spoilers and makeup reviews. Anyway, I wrote this today on MSA (I've been trading on there for a couple of years): "Ack! My box JUST showed up out of the blue - it was not due until Friday. I'll try to post pics soon but my son is playing on my phone while I finish up some apple turnovers for our trip to the park in a bit. It's AMAZING and I'm very happy". This took about 20 seconds to type out and then I got on with what I was in the middle of.
> 
> I was excited but in a hurry. But I at least wanted people to not worry about the box because it was a good one. So I made the turnovers that seemed to piss everyone off because if I have time to say my son had my phone and I was baking then I should have had the time to list the contents of the box. When I say I was in a hurry- I was trying to get stuff out of the oven, keep my 5 year old occupied, and get out the door to meet 3 other moms at the park for lunch.
> 
> I came back to MSA with details after we got home and was so surprised at what was said in the 3 hours I was gone. So I thought, well screw that I'll go to MUT since I always lurk on everyone else's reveal posts and give them the lowdown. Only it's much worse here- in a thread I'd never even posted on and don't know anyone. What the heck? I honestly can't believe what I read.


I want to apologize too since my intentions were not to offend you. My friends and family use the How Rude when we are being silly and I seemed to forget not everyone gets it sometimes. I really am sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

jenny1973 said:


> jenny1973, on 16 Mar 2016 - 4:24 PM, said:
> I think mine is supposed to be here tomorrow.  If so I will post pics but it would not be until after 6:00PM, unless I can get my son to take them for me, but I doubt that!
> 
> I am sad now!!!!!!!!!!!!! No spoilers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chin up - I'm sure we will see spoilers tonight or tomorrow a.m.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 16, 2016)

MET said:


> Chin up - I'm sure we will see spoilers tonight or tomorrow a.m.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree, no need to stress. I'm sure they'll pop up later tonight as folks get home from work and such. I'm just as curious as you gals, however I didn't get this box.

Just a word on the duplicate posts, the post button seems to not register that you've submitted your post so if you hit it again it will duplicate your post.  I'm also helping hide duplicate posts. I'd copy your text after submitting post and then refresh your page to ensure your comment posted. That will help us having to run around and hide the duplicate posts.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

I took a break from all of my refreshing and oh, man.  I'm sorry, @@Jill G!  I really do think a lot of us tried to make it clear that we were more laughing at our own frustration than anything else.  I have a weird sense of humor and to me, the fact that even a teeny part of me wanted you to drop the turnovers and family time to post spoilers was amusing.  I'm a mom too and trust me, I get prioritizing that over us rabid sub box addicts!  I will try to make it more clear when I am joking around in the future.


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

I've reached the max upvotes for the days but you ladies rock.


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 16, 2016)

I will also apologize to Jill-- definitely didn't mean to offend- just bored at work/HUNGRY FOR SPOILERS (and apple turnovers now)


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow I wasn't feeling good today (tummy troubles Oh if someone could give me a new stomach, I would be forever grateful) so I had to lay down before going to get the kids from school and I just caught up on this thread. Wow. I didn't order the box but I'm more than dying to see what's in it. Thank you ladies for keeping it civil and clarifying everyone's points of view. I was about to pee my pants reading all these things. You ladies are amazing!!! Sorry about the double posts. Will have development look into it. Now back to the spoilers instead of my boring rambling.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 16, 2016)

Reija said:


> Wow I wasn't feeling good today (tummy troubles Oh if someone could give me a new stomach, I would be forever grateful) so I had to lay down before going to get the kids from school and I just caught up on this thread. Wow. I didn't order the box but I'm more than dying to see what's in it. Thank you ladies for keeping it civil and clarifying everyone's points of view. I was about to pee my pants reading all these things. You ladies are amazing!!! Sorry about the double posts. Will have development look into it. Now back to the spoilers instead of my boring rambling.


Ugh, did you eat gluten!? Feel better, sorry to drag you in here with us crazies.

I'm about to change and head to the gym. Hopefully when I log in later tonight we'll have some more info on this box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

For the record, I do want to clarify, I didnt say that you made up getting a box. I said that I was going to make up getting a box.  With contents. To satisfy not having any.    @ Sakura33 questioned the post intent. I could see how that could have been misconstrued given the other comment.  However, I still don’t understand the point of posting about it the way it was - and it’s fine. Agree to disagree.  It takes the same amount of time to post information as what you were cooking.  It’s just a different approach.   It was lighthearted while we were waiting and anticipating information sharing.  I’m sorry if it comes off differently when you came back online. It was’t intended that way.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

I think this is a secret photo of the box contents, the woman just swapped the fur bikini for a more weather appropriate version.

You know PSMH loves a good Mr. T chain...goes great with the silver lipstick, leather shorts, visor, and fanny pack!





And I don't know if that's a sangria recipe book or stuff to make it, but SIGN ME UP!

(disclaimer: not real spoilers)


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 16, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I think this is a secret photo of the box contents, the woman just swapped the fur bikini for a more weather appropriate version.
> 
> You know PSMH loves a good Mr. T chain...goes great with the silver lipstick, leather shorts, visor, and fanny pack!
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  I am actually a little scared that fanny pack might be in it now.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I think this is a secret photo of the box contents, the woman just swapped the fur bikini for a more weather appropriate version.
> 
> You know PSMH loves a good Mr. T chain...goes great with the silver lipstick, leather shorts, visor, and fanny pack!
> 
> ...


That is what we got!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 16, 2016)

Feel Better Reija


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 16, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I think this is a secret photo of the box contents, the woman just swapped the fur bikini for a more weather appropriate version.
> 
> You know PSMH loves a good Mr. T chain...goes great with the silver lipstick, leather shorts, visor, and fanny pack!
> 
> ...


Don't forget the sun screen for apparently her lips....


----------



## Saiza (Mar 16, 2016)

All I can think of is the June '15 LLB box that had that "beach hat" in it and the scarf that I still can't get rid of.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ugh, did you eat gluten!? Feel better, sorry to drag you in here with us crazies.
> 
> I'm about to change and head to the gym. Hopefully when I log in later tonight we'll have some more info on this box.


No worries!! You ladies are beyond awesome over here. Way worth getting me out of bed. How did you guess about the gluten?? I ate gluten on Sunday morning, couldn't resist having two doughnut holes since the kids were eating them. It had been over a year since last time I attempted to eat them and should have known better. Maybe a delayed reaction or something plus I've been extra busy so stress just added. 
Hope your workout goes well.

Let's hope we get some spoilers ASAP. In the meantime I'm enjoying reading all the fun chat about the endless possibilities.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 16, 2016)

Saiza said:


> All I can think of is the June '15 LLB box that had that "beach hat" in it and the scarf that I still can't get rid of.


I liked the hat.  I plan on using again this summer.

As far as the Sangria in the scary picture, that looks like a box of sangria premade and ready to drink!


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

All I can say is FedEx has sped up delivery and it is now only 1 state over.  Based on other deliveries I should have it tomorrow.  But I'm on the East Coast and we should have other spoilers popping up tonight.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah, definitely other midwest peeps.  What about you beauty, miss @@Shauna999?  Yours floating around?


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

I also have it on very good authority* that these sunglasses are in the box to go with the bikini

(* we're just making stuff up authority)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

@@sakura33 Don't worry, it won't be THAT fanny pack...it will be a cobalt blue version! Obviously.


----------



## Geek (Mar 16, 2016)

MET said:


> I've reached the max upvotes for the days but you ladies rock.


I've increased the number of upvotes towards ppl's reputation from 50 to 100 per 24 hour period.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

Fur headphones? And maybe some dry shampoo to keep all of our fur fresh?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

LOLOLOL!!!!!!!  omg I'm cracking up!


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

Director said:


> Director, on 16 Mar 2016 - 6:19 PM, said:I've increased the number of upvotes towards ppl's reputation from 50 to 100 per 24 hour period.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you !


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

Director said:


> I've increased the number of upvotes towards ppl's reputation from 50 to 100 per 24 hour period.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Director? You sound so powerful!  Maybe you can tell us the spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 16, 2016)

I must say speculating on all the possible fails is going to make whatever is in this box all that more appealing to me when we finally find out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Mar 16, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Director? You sound so powerful!  Maybe you can tell us the spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


LOL, no power here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">   I don't know anything about sub boxes other than they come in many small boxes piled up haha


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 16, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Yeah, definitely other midwest peeps. What about you beauty, miss @@Shauna999? Yours floating around?


I just checked tracking &amp; mines in OH - set to arrive Saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Mar 16, 2016)

Spoilers on Ramblings of a Suburban Mom!


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Mar 16, 2016)

OMG if one person got it today other's must have!  Someone post spoilers!  I am obsessed and now cannot function.


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Mar 16, 2016)

subscription box ramblings JUST posted them!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice box but I m ok with not getting this one.. doesn't feel very resorty to me for some reason http://subscriptionboxramblings.com/2016/03/popsugar-must-have-resort-box-spoilers/#more-93141


----------



## Saiza (Mar 16, 2016)

Thankfully I didn't order it, I would've preferred the fur bikini with the fur headphones and fur sunglasses and a cobalt fanny pack. I can see it as kind of beachy, it's cute; just not for me.


----------



## blank2aa (Mar 16, 2016)

Glad I passed but hope everyone who gets it enjoys!


----------



## Michelle Forbes (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm looking up values...a bracelet with pompoms for $120?  The frame is $50, Makeup $25, can't find the marshmellows price, hat $46, passport notebooks $10 each so $20 for set probably, body scrub $38.  It's cute and the value is there but not super exciting.  I still think the Feb box was way better.  Oh well, I guess I can take the passport notebooks to Amsterdam this summer, cut the pompoms off the bracelet, frame matches my home office, give the marshmellows to the kiddo...I'll use it all but i'm just not psyched.  Anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Dixdais (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm okay with missing this box.  I'm moving this summer &amp; was trying to save $$, so I didn't order it.  It doesn't seem as resorty, like last year.  Thank goodness I don't have to hit refresh anymore.  Hope everyone who got a box loves it!


----------



## Teach22 (Mar 16, 2016)

Seriously $120 thats crazy.  I make jewelry and unless all the charms are like 14k gold and the stones in the eye are real no way in the world thats worth even half that price.  I m off to go jack up all my prices now LOL I hope everyone loves their goodies--- enjoy!


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

Jennifer thank you posting your spoilers!  The box seems a little uninspired but it looks okay. 

It was more fun when we were guessing...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

Eek, this is NOT my style. At all.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

The more I'm staring at it I am warming up a bit. Can't wait to get it in my hands to see how I really feel.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 16, 2016)

Not into the hat.

The makeup product definitely interests me. Love the frame. Love the scrub. Bracelet is cute to me. Notebooks will get used.

I guess I can turn up the air and make cocoa for the marshmallows?

It isn't that great as a travel box. Other than the compact and maybe bracelet I won't use it for travel. Last year at least had travel products. I guess the hat counts but it's NMS.

Still a good buy for me though.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> The more I'm staring at it I am warming up a bit. Can't wait to get it in my hands to see how I really feel.


I'm kind of digging your options now. HAHA


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2016)

I mean, at least the fur bikini didn't have pom poms, tassels, and wish bones.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 16, 2016)

Here are links:

~MAKE Beauty Custom Finish Effects Matte Dew ($27)

~Kara’s Cupcakes Artisan Handmade Toasted Coconut Marshmallows
~Rifle Paper Co. Passport Pocket Notebook Set ($10)
~DJour Magazine Subscription
~Tai Evil-Eyes Pom-Pom Bracelet ($95)
~Mela Artisans Congo in Indigo Photo Frame ($50)
~Goorin Bros. Fatima Hat ($46)
~Indie Lee Coconut Body Scrub ($38)

I wasn't sure at first either, but the more I look at it, the more I like it.


----------



## Aminah Hassan (Mar 16, 2016)

Wow I can't believe how disappointed I am - I tend to keep all of my popsugar items. This is my second LE purchase and I almost dislike all of the products. The makeup product looks like it will be too light for my medium tan complexion. I do not eat gelatin, which most marshmallow products contain (couldn't find any info online about this, anyone know?). The bracelet is not my style, I will not wear it. The rifle paper co books are cute but I still have another set of rifle paper co books I haven't used yet. The photo frame does not match any of my decor. The body scrub seems nice, and I guess will eventually get used. I still have so much body scrub from my boxes that I haven't used yet - and I exfoliate in the shower everyday! I don't care for the hat, I already have a collection and style I prefer to bring with me on vacations. If anyone is interested in purchasing, please PM me!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 16, 2016)

It doesn't solve the gelatin issue, but for those who eat marshmallows, my husband just suggested making smores with them and I'm a bit more excited now.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 16, 2016)

nicepenguins said:


> It doesn't solve the gelatin issue, but for those who eat marshmallows, my husband just suggested making smores with them and I'm a bit more excited now.


Do you think you could make rice-crispy treats with gourmet marshmallows?


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 16, 2016)

Not excited- just ok! I'll find use for everything but I REALLY wanted to love something &amp; be excited &amp; I'm just not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Oh well.. &amp; now I look forward to PS Summer Edition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Mar 16, 2016)

JenniferV said:


> JenniferV, on 16 Mar 2016 - 9:31 PM, saido you think you could make rice-crispy treats with gourmet marshmallows?


Absolutely - we've done it before but I'm not sure about the coconut part?


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 16, 2016)

I really like the box and will use all items. I don't tan in the summer so the hat will be great. I love scrubs, notebooks, blush or whatever that is, love marshmallows. The bracelet is interesting.

Spoilers and a cup of ice cream is a good way to end the day. Just saw the fur sunglasses, kinda was digging those, oh well maybe next time!!!!


----------



## christineloganw (Mar 16, 2016)

The Make Cosmetics compact is actually pretty awesome.   The picture frame looks like something that would go in my house.  We received a similar hat last year in a summer box, which I took with me to The Bahamas and it got ruined.  So that makes up my $100.  The rest I will most likely swap!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 16, 2016)

I feel like I need to see this stuff in person before I judge. I wasn't a fan of the hat in last years box but I love the one from the Fall RZ. That bracelet is hard to see so who knows, maybe I'll love it? I'll use the frame, scrub, and try the makeup. I'll definetly scarf those marshmallows. Kara's are from my town I believe! Hmmmm...we shall see on Friday.


----------



## sophisticate (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow, I'm really disappointed with this box. I even gifted one to someone.... yuck.

I wouldn't have paid $10 for that bracelet. 

The picture frame is... uh, yeah, would have paid $5. That being said, I'm glad to have it only because I prefer buying things from places that are underdeveloped. It's for a good cause.

The hat... .... ...... I could find that at Goodwill for a buck. 

Passport books are cute, the scrub is nice, the marshmallows will be eaten, and I hope the makeup doesn't break me out.

Value is just not there. I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm actually thinking I might quit popsugar all together now. I need to figure out how to get rid of this box too :/


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 17, 2016)

I honestly don't see the travel theme of this box, I mean a picture frame? I guess when I go to Scotland and take lots of photos this year, I can use it to display one, but it's not really my style. And that hat?? I'll have to see it but I might wear it in the garden, wouldn't be seen on my trip with that! I use notebooks, so I can take them with me on the trip. Will have to wait and see on the bracelet, but agree with another poster those tassels have got to go! And how do you travel with marshmallows??? I guess I was hoping for more items that you can take with you when you travel, so hence my disappointment, should have saved my money I guess. Hopefully I will like it better when it gets here later today.


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 17, 2016)

LadyGordon said:


> I honestly don't see the travel theme of this box, I mean a picture frame? I guess when I go to Scotland and take lots of photos this year, I can use it to display one, but it's not really my style. And that hat?? I'll have to see it but I might wear it in the garden, wouldn't be seen on my trip with that! I use notebooks, so I can take them with me on the trip. Will have to wait and see on the bracelet, but agree with another poster those tassels have got to go! And how do you travel with marshmallows??? I guess I was hoping for more items that you can take with you when you travel, so hence my disappointment, should have saved my money I guess. Hopefully I will like it better when it gets here later today.


Last year's box was much better for more different kinds of travel. This one is more like what you'd take on a road trip to the beach (hat, beaded bracelet, scrub, easy makeup, little notebooks). I like it but it's less versatile than some boxes have been...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 17, 2016)

Well this has been an interesting trip....

While I wouldn't have totally bummed if I got this box, much of it would've gone up for sale or swap since it's not really a good fit for me (which is why I don't buy the Resort boxes). I'm holding out for a summer box.

By my estimates, here's what each item "costs" when you pay $100 for this box, based on retail values and % of the box cost:

Make: $8.82

Marshmallows: $3.92

Notebook set: $3.27

Bracelet: $31.05

Frame: $16.34

Hat: $15.03

Scrub: $12.42

Magazines: $9.15

I personally like the hat (but this is the third "summer" style hat PS has sent). I don't love marshmallows but turning them into rice-crispy treats sounds YUM! I'll probably try to trade or buy the scrub, the make item and possibly the hat but I want to see an actual picture of it.

I agree this doesn't feel very "resort" to me. I wouldn't take a frame or marshmallows with me on a trip. They sent cocktail salt last year and I wouldn't take that on a trip with me either.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 17, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Well this has been an interesting trip....
> 
> While I wouldn't have totally bummed if I got this box, much of it would've gone up for sale or swap since it's not really a good fit for me (which is why I don't buy the Resort boxes). I'm holding out for a summer box.
> 
> ...


That's a great way of thinking of it.  But I wouldn't really invest that in any of these items. But like the way you put it!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 17, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> That's a great way of thinking of it.  But I wouldn't really invest that in any of these items. But like the way you put it!!


Yeah I only sort of like 50% of the box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saiza (Mar 17, 2016)

I imagine a resort box to be more travel related; but I would also love to see a nice beach towel or tote in one. A sarong like the one in the RZ box last year. A train case; because I love them lol and can never have too many. Or even a nice weekender sized bag.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm waiting to see some pics of that bracelet up close. I get mine later today so I'll let you know if it's any better in person. Sigh.


----------



## Mally Branham (Mar 17, 2016)

First post- and I have no idea how to hide the pics- sorry! I got my box today and surprisingly am really happy with it. From the spoilers I thought I'd hate the bracelet but it may be my favorite. The little poms are kinda weird but I've been wearing it since it arrived and like it more as time goes on.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 17, 2016)

I like the bracelet.  Mine should now be here tomorrow, it's at my local post office but I am at work.  I like the little poms on it.

This box may should not have been listed as a "Resort" box, it looks more like items you could use for a "Staycation" or going to the lake or beach.  The value is really there, thanks to Bizgirlva breaking down for everyone.  I was really hoping for a nice face serum or moisturizer! I may have to try the marshmallows for rice crispy treats, or I could make hot chocolate this weekend, its supposed to be chilly where I live.

Hope everyone likes their box once we all receive, since we all made a big production about spoilers yesterday! LOL

Happy St. Patty's Day All!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 17, 2016)

MallyB said:


> First post- and I have no idea how to hide the pics- sorry! I got my box today and surprisingly am really happy with it. From the spoilers I thought I'd hate the bracelet but it may be my favorite. The little poms are kinda weird but I've been wearing it since it arrived and like it more as time goes on.


I don't hate it! I think it's kind of fun and fresh!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 17, 2016)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> I don't hate it! I think it's kind of fun and fresh!


I don't hate it either...or at least I won't once I clip off the poms.  I just can't get past them.  This makes me feel like I am tragically unhip.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 17, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I don't hate it either...or at least I won't once I clip off the poms.  I just can't get past them.  This makes me feel like I am tragically unhip.


or back in high school


----------



## InTheLou (Mar 17, 2016)

My cat would be on my wrist as soon as I put that bracelet on trying to attack the poms.


----------



## MET (Mar 17, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> lauradiniwilk, on 17 Mar 2016 - 3:45 PM, said:I don't hate it either...or at least I won't once I clip off the poms.  I just can't get past them.  This makes me feel like I am tragically unhip.


Exactly except for the unhip part -pom-pom bracelets are definitely not the rage yet (thankfully).


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 17, 2016)

Aminah said:


> Wow I can't believe how disappointed I am - I tend to keep all of my popsugar items. This is my second LE purchase and I almost dislike all of the products. The makeup product looks like it will be too light for my medium tan complexion. I do not eat gelatin, which most marshmallow products contain (couldn't find any info online about this, anyone know?). The bracelet is not my style, I will not wear it. The rifle paper co books are cute but I still have another set of rifle paper co books I haven't used yet. The photo frame does not match any of my decor. The body scrub seems nice, and I guess will eventually get used. I still have so much body scrub from my boxes that I haven't used yet - and I exfoliate in the shower everyday! I don't care for the hat, I already have a collection and style I prefer to bring with me on vacations. If anyone is interested in purchasing, please PM me!


Ok - so this is totally my fault because I wasn't happy with the holiday for her box, but yet bought this without even one spoiler.  But yeah, I'm not at all happy with this box and it really REALLY bugs me that PS would send a product with gelatin in it.  I get that they can't cater to every single dietary preference or restriction, but gelatin isn't consumed by vegans, vegetarians, and some religions.   

Aside from the fact that I can't eat them, what the heck do marshmallows have to do with a travel box anyway? I'm sure no one wants to eat oozy gooey marshmallows while traveling.  Plus I'm going to complain about the fact that they put in this bracelet that has such an overinflated value, 2 paper notebooks (yeah, i love Rifle Paper but still. . . ).  Also I'm grossed out by things made of bone, and I believe that's what the picture frame is made of.  

I will say that Goorin makes really good quality hats.  I haven't been impressed with MAKE products before, I get them in Birchbox and I didn't really like that red lipstick we got from PS a few years ago.  Though it's an interesting product and I don't have anything like it, so maybe I'll change my mind once I give it a try.  

I'm now 100% sure this will be my last PS LE or SE box without a good spoiler.   PS monthly boxes have been great, but it seems like they keep using the same companies for their $100 + boxes.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Mar 18, 2016)

Mine arrived today. My bracelet is the same as MallyB's. Everything is nicer in person, also I really like the cost brakedown: 



> By my estimates, here's what each item "costs" when you pay $100 for this box, based on retail values and % of the box cost:
> Make: $8.82
> 
> Marshmallows: $3.92
> ...


There are a few items I would have paid less for but there are a few items I would have paid more for. The hat isn't a winner for me, it's too snug and something about the style feels off to me. I have a better fitting, similar style hat from Target that has also traveled pretty well although not technically packable. 

The frame is very pretty and really does evoke a kind of summery water vibe but I could easily find a dup for this at Home Goods or TJ Maxx for five to ten bucks. It's already set up and waiting for a Santa Cruz picture.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Love the scrub, it smells great and I like the brand a lot!

The bracelet is meh. I have a similar style bracelet as this one but from J.Crew a few years ago. I think I paid about $30 it at full cost but it's hot pink and has a little bling...the poms and charms on this one are a little funky. It feels juvenile to me. 

I LOVE the Make dew kit. It feels very resort to me and I cannot wait to start using it. I'm always super shinny in summer but hate using blotting papers. This is kind of a like a primer that is intended to be a top coat. I need no help with "dew" lol. I would have paid more for this item. 

Marshmallows...this is a winter snack but they were absolutely delicious, but come on this is a winter snack in a resort box. 

The notebooks are super cute. Great size for being thrown into a bag and I love that they are unlined too. Looking forward to using them! 

Du Jour magazine sub, cool but I wish an issue would have been included in the box! 

Not my favorite box but I'm not mad about it. I feel like the value is there, but the curation is underwhelming. I feel like a better snack (it tasted great) or a sarong in lieu of a hat would have made this box a winner.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 18, 2016)

When they first posted the spoilers I thought the make kit was yet another blusher/bronzer combo and I was annoyed (hasn't PSMH sent out enough of those?).  I had a sense from some of the comments that maybe I was wrong but I didn't really look up the product until just now (thanks to @@PrettyAndWitty's comment).  I am excited, this is definitely not anything we have received in a box before:

*Birchbox Breakdown*

On the runways, dewy and matte looks continue to battle it out for dominance, but MAKE sees no reason why we have to choose sides. This dual-purpose compact lets us have it both ways. On one side, there’s a mattifying gel that minimizes shine. On the other, there’s the yin to its yang: a moisturizing cream that gives skin a fresh-from-the-spa glow. Who says matte and dewy looks can’t peacefully coexist?

*How to Use*Sweep the peach product onto your forehead, chin, T-zone, and anywhere that could use a matte touch. Dab the pink product onto cheeks, eyelids, and dry skin for instant moisture and a subtle flush of color.

I guess the only question I have now is how do I put this on in combination with my other products?  Can't wait to play with it and to see how you all use it.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Mar 18, 2016)

Hat is cute and seems breathable in the heat.

I actually love the bracelet!

The frame is gorgeous as well. Scrub smells delicious! Going to try out the Make today. Fun box in my opinion. Stuff seems high quality!

Here is a Pom Pom pic on my Pom Pom throw!


----------



## Weebs (Mar 18, 2016)

I got a shipping email early yesterday morning and when I went to check it, it looked like Fed-Ex still hadn't even picked it up.  Imagine my surprise when it was here when I arrived home from work.  What I love the most if the giant black box everything came in.  Those are great for storage.

As for the contents, BLAH.  Blah. Blah.  I hate to be debbie downer but it's nothing like what I was expecting to get in a resort box.  I hate flaky coconut so the marshmallows are totally out for me.  The hat is seriously NOT my style.  My boyfriend laughed and laughed when I took it out of the box and asked me "What in the heck did you order?!?".  LOL  I tried the makeup and I neither want to look matte or dewy.  Rifle Paper books... eh.  Have not opened them up yet to really look so I might like them.  I do like the frame though and the scrub will get some good use.  

Thankfully, I just got a full refund from the Holiday for Her box so I guess I could chalk this up to getting the horrible Resort box for free.  The hat is totally going up for swap.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 18, 2016)

Would someone be willing to post pictures of the hat, maybe even ON?


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 18, 2016)

I will post mine tonight!  I might would even put it on after a few shots of liquid courage and after I finish attaching fur to the hat!!  lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 18, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> When they first posted the spoilers I thought the make kit was yet another blusher/bronzer combo and I was annoyed (hasn't PSMH sent out enough of those?).  I had a sense from some of the comments that maybe I was wrong but I didn't really look up the product until just now (thanks to @@PrettyAndWitty's comment).  I am excited, this is definitely not anything we have received in a box before:
> 
> *Birchbox Breakdown*
> 
> ...


I think the peach product is similar to the YSL product that's out right now, the blur perfector: http://www.sephora.com/touche-eclat-blur-perfector-P397617?skuId=1713122&amp;browserdefault=true&amp;om_mmc=ppc-GG&amp;mkwid=suPyLB7C3&amp;pcrid=49113167919&amp;pdv=c&amp;site=_search&amp;country_switch=&amp;lang=en&amp;gclid=CJPy_JC_yssCFcgjgQodvkUKYg

I think you just do your makeup normally and then add the two for touch ups? or use the pink product as a cream blush and the peach to set. I think this will be my fave from the box. Between this, the scrub, the frame, and the bracelet, I've gotten my $100 worth.


----------



## MET (Mar 18, 2016)

Like a few others have said the box is better in person.  I trimmed the pom-poms and now like the bracelet a lot.  The hat is a win and looks cute on but to be fair I love hats.  The frame is cute although the bone part is conceptually a turn off; the make-up will wait and the marshmallows will be given away.


----------



## Saiza (Mar 18, 2016)

lol wow it just dawned on me, of course the picture frame is blue! What's PS without blue?? That'd be awesome if April's box had the cookbook and a really nice blue pitcher or some dishes or serveware!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 18, 2016)

MET said:


> Like a few others have said the box is better in person.  I trimmed the pom-poms and now like the bracelet a lot.  The hat is a win and looks cute on but to be fair I love hats.  The frame is cute although the bone part is conceptually a turn off; the make-up will wait and the marshmallows will be given away.


hilarious. you must have the tiniest shears


----------



## MET (Mar 18, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> boxesandboxes, on 18 Mar 2016 - 7:00 PM, said:hilarious. you must have the tiniest shears


LOL!  I should have said I cut them off completely - with no regrets   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyGordon (Mar 19, 2016)

MET said:


> LOL!  I should have said I cut them off completely - with no regrets   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did the same thing! And now I really like the bracelet, which surprised me.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 19, 2016)

My box arrived today! While is not my fav resort box- I do like a couple of the items. The hat seems like a higher quality straw hat &amp; the bracelet is cute once the Pom poms are removed. I have to admit that I'm loving the bracelet &amp; thinking about trading for another one. Id describe it as boho chic ! I know someone asked for a pic of the hat to see the fit- so here it is. Please don't judge my Saturday hair.. Lol!


----------



## jiblet (Mar 19, 2016)

I just got my resort box and I adore the bracelet. It's so sweet with the pom poms! Love the hat the marshmallows the travel notebooks the scrub. I'm really not sure what to do with the Make, but, I'll figure it out. The frame is gorgeous too. Win win for me!!

Everyone send me your Pom poms I'll make something adorable. I do love it all. This is my fist resort box and I'm thrilled. I also forgot I ordered it so I think that doubled my enjoyment! Happy spring ladies!


----------



## MET (Mar 19, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> Shauna999, on 19 Mar 2016 - 5:06 PM, saidlease don't judge my Saturday hair.. Lol!


Hat looks great on you!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 19, 2016)

@jiblet- I'll totally send you the Pom poms from mine &amp; my sisters bracelet if you want them- just PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 19, 2016)

I too got my box today.  Overall I liked it.  I wasn't jumping up and down but, it does feel like a special edition box.  The big bummer is the hat is tight on my head.  I may try to see if I can stretch the band first.  Otherwise, my daughter can use it this summer.  The bracelet is nicer in person.  It is more dainty so it doesn't seem as substantial as the other bracelets or the necklace from the previous boxes.  I really like the dark and light gray hematite beads.  I am keeping the poms.  It makes the bracelet less dainty.

I tried a marshmallow.  I thought it was pretty good.  Not sure I would buy more of them.

I like the frame.  It is a nice color and I love having different frames around the house.

I love INDIE products so glad to get the scrub.  The notebooks are nice.  I should gift them because I always feel they are too nice to use.  They get worn so quick in my purse or in my car.

The only thing I won't use is the MAKE item.  

I was worried I would regret buying the box.  But, in person it was fun to open and I will enjoy the items.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you for posting a pic of the hat!!

Is it really packable? It would it get crushed? I'm try to figure out if I want to buy it off someone who is selling it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 21, 2016)

Looking adorable in the hat! is that the fabfitfun necklace too?!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 21, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> Looking adorable in the hat! is that the fabfitfun necklace too?!


Yes, lol... I'm a walking ad for sub boxes-- hahaha!!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 21, 2016)

Bizgirlva said:


> Thank you for posting a pic of the hat!!
> 
> Is it really packable? It would it get crushed? I'm try to figure out if I want to buy it off someone who is selling it.


I want to say yes, it seems pretty packable. It's not foldable like some of my hats where I can just fold it in half but it seems pretty sturdy where if you packed it in your suitcase it would go back right to its shape when you took it out. Truth is that I wasn't excited about another straw hat to add to my collection but I think this one will become my 'go to' this summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 21, 2016)

Shauna999 said:


> I want to say yes, it seems pretty packable. It's not foldable like some of my hats where I can just fold it in half but it seems pretty sturdy where if you packed it in your suitcase it would go back right to its shape when you took it out. Truth is that I wasn't excited about another straw hat to add to my collection but I think this one will become my 'go to' this summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! It looks great on you. Now if the weather with hurry up and switch to Spring and then Summer you'll be all set!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 22, 2016)

I think it's pretty funny Popsugar included a hat very similar to one from the Rachel Zoe box a few months back, and now they've redesigned the resort box to look like the Zoe box as well. I guess they've taken note.


----------



## sakura33 (Mar 22, 2016)

I liked this box! I wasn't sure what to think when I saw the spoilers but I really like the hat and the bracelet so far...I wanted a nice summer hat and this is good quality


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 22, 2016)

I like the hat.

It's made of paper and polyester and I sat on it for awhile just to see how it would work being smashed into my handbag or travel bag for awhile. It popped right back into shape without issues.

It's kinda big on my tiny head but it works for me because I can pin my hair up and it doesn't make the hat look weird. It's got some good shade, too.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 23, 2016)

Saffyra said:


> I like the hat.
> 
> It's made of paper and polyester and I sat on it for awhile just to see how it would work being smashed into my handbag or travel bag for awhile. It popped right back into shape without issues.
> 
> It's kinda big on my tiny head but it works for me because I can pin my hair up and it doesn't make the hat look weird. It's got some good shade, too.


You're hilarious! what if the experiment backfired?! And it stayed flat?? LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 23, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> You're hilarious! what if the experiment backfired?! And it stayed flat?? LOL


Well, then it'd really be the perfect hippie hat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't really think about that part while I was doing it... :\


----------



## Baublesntreats (Mar 27, 2016)

I just had the chance to open my box (it came a week ago, but it was delivered to my rental office, and I was working late all week so didn't have a chance to pick it up until yesterday).  Both the notebooks and the marshmallows are missing, as well as the gift note from DuJour.  This is just ridiculous.  I've been subscribing to PS for over two years now, and I've gotten many of the special edition boxes.  I never had any major issues until the Men's Holiday Box, which was missing the socks.  After four (!) emails and a Facebook message, I finally got the replacement socks this week--three months later!  And now this box is missing three items!  I actually do like the items that actually were included, but I'm just so annoyed by this whole situation.  Who on earth is doing quality control for Popsugar?


----------



## inimitable_d (Mar 28, 2016)

I tried to keep an open mind about this one and hoped I would love everything when it arrived, but I'm truthfully a bit underwhelmed.  I like the photo frame but wouldn't pay nearly $50 for it, and the mini notebooks are cute.  

Everything else is kind of a bust for me.  I'm on the fence about the hat - I can't decide if it looks cute or weird on me.  I asked my husband, and he's on the fence about it, too. 

I don't like using oils on my acne-prone skin, so I'm really apprehensive about the MAKE duo and the body scrub - I may swap them.  I was hoping to really like the bracelet in person, but it's not really my style and the price seems way overinflated to me.

The marshmallow packaging is really gorgeous, but I'm not super crazy about the taste.


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (May 30, 2016)

If anyone missed this box, there are a few left  It was posted on Facebook! 

bit.ly/1WY9OKH


----------



## Teach22 (May 30, 2016)

Crazy!  Remember when the LE boxes sold out in like a day or 2.  Do they make more now or are people just less interested?


----------



## EastCoastPlus40 (May 30, 2016)

Teach22 said:


> Crazy!  Remember when the LE boxes sold out in like a day or 2.  Do they make more now or are people just less interested?


I believe this one did sell out quickly and I missed it but my thought is that in the end they had 100 extra boxes left. Lucky me!


----------

